# asimilación de s delante de r doble



## Peterdg

¡Hola!

Me refiero a "Los Reyes Magos" que se pronuncia como "Lo_ Reyes Magos". 



Hace muchos años, una profesora (belga) nos dijo que delante una ere doble, la ese no se pronuncia en español. Cuando lo discuto con mis profesores de los últimos años, que todos tienen el español como su lengua materna, no se dan cuenta del fenómeno. Una es andaluza y dice que "no pronunciamos ninguna ese final, pues no lo sabría". Pero también gente de Alicante, de Gijón y de Barcelona me dijeron que no se dan cuenta. Pues, lo que hago es traerles unos ejemplos (canciones; hay mejores fuentes, pero las canciones, las tengo dispuestas). Por ejemplo: 

la canción "Ramas de sauce llorón" de Mocedades en que cantan "dos triste_ ramas de sauce llorón".
"La espera" de José Luis Perales "... en lo_ ribazos, lirios y azucenas"
"Quiero abrazarte tanto" de Victor Manuel "...que están la_ rosas "
Pues, hay más ejemplos.

Lo único que encuentro al respecto en la literatura que tengo es en la "Gramática española" de Juan Alcina Franch y José Manuel Blecua que dicen en una nota: "La asimilación de s ante r aparece ya tratada por autores del siglo XV, como don Enrique de Villena ..." y nada más al asunto. (pag. 333, nota 98).

Pues, me gustaría saber si este fenómeno se produce en toda España/América Latina o sólo en algunas regiones (en cuanto a Andalucía, ya estará claro que ocurre allí, y no sólo ante una ere doble).

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## izayoi

Nunca me he fijado, pero yo, que soy catalana, diría que siempre pronuncio la s delante de r cuando hablo en castellano, mientras que los andaluces que conozco hacen como dices. Serà  porque el castellano no es mi lengua materna, aunque me considero bilingüe?


----------



## adrs

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Me refiero a "Los Reyes Magos" que se pronuncia como "Lo_ Reyes Magos".
> 
> Hace muchos años, una profesora (belga) nos dijo que delante una ere doble, la ese no se pronuncia en español. Cuando lo discuto con mis profesores de los últimos años, que todos tienen el español como su lengua materna, no se dan cuenta del fenómeno. Una es andaluza y dice que "no pronunciamos ninguna ese final, pues no lo sabría". Pero también gente de Alicante, de Gijón y de Barcelona me dijeron que no se da cuenta. Pues, lo que hago es traerles unos ejemplos (canciones; hay mejores fuentes, pero las canciones, las tengo dispuestas). Por ejemplo:
> 
> la canción "Ramas de sauce llorón" de Mocedades en que cantan "dos triste_ ramas de sauce llorón".
> "La espera" de José Luis Perales "... en lo_ ribazos, lirios y azucenas"
> "Quiero abrazarte tanto" de Victor Manuel "...que están la_ rosas "
> Pues, hay más ejemplos.
> 
> Lo único que encuentro al respecto en la literatura que tengo es en la "Gramática española" de Juan Alcina Franch y José Manuel Blecua que dicen en una nota: "La asimilación de s ante r aparece ya tratada por autores del siglo XV, como don Enrique de Villena ..." y nada más al asunto. (pag. 333, nota 98).
> 
> Pues, me gustaría saber si este fenómeno se produce en toda España/América Latina o sólo en algunas regiones (en cuanto a Andalucía, ya está claro que ocurre allí, y no sólo ante una ere doble).
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Aquí en la zona norte de España creo que sí se pronuncia. Nunca me había fijado en tal cosa, pero yo por lo menos sí que pronuncio las "eses" de los ejemplos que has puesto y pensando en más ejemplos... definitivamente pronuncio la "s" delante de "r".

Espero que te sirva de ayuda!


----------



## Pinairun

adrs said:


> Aquí en la zona norte de España creo que sí se pronuncia. Nunca me había fijado en tal cosa, pero yo por lo menos sí que pronuncio las "eses" de los ejemplos que has puesto y pensando en más ejemplos... definitivamente pronuncio la "s" delante de "r".
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda!


 
Yo también estoy en el norte de España. Y pronuncio la s delante de la r.
¿De qué otra forma podría decir I*sr*ael si no?


----------



## Agró

T. Navarro Tomás. _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid, 1982:

"en el grupo _sr_ (_israelitas, los reyes, dos reales_), la _s_ se sonoriza como en los casos precedentes; pero la punta de la lengua, arrastrada por la enérgica articulación de la r̄ siguiente, abandona la forma característica de la estrechez redondeada que la punta de la lengua forma en la _s_, haciendo perder a ésta su timbre sibilante y produciendo propiamente, en vez de la _z_ ordinaria y regular, una ɺ, o sea una r fricativa: iɺr̄aelíta, loɺr̄éyes, doɺ̄r̄eáles; otras veces, en pronunciación relativamente fuerte, la _s_ se pierde por completo, aumentándose a manera de compensación, las vibraciones de la r̄ siguiente."

En mi zona así ocurre.


----------



## Camilo1964

Todos los artistas que cantan esas canciones son españoles, así que lo que te comentaré a lo mejor no te vale. 

En Venezuela, esa *S* de *Los*, antes de *Reyes*, sonaría (en una prounciación relajada, nada cuidada) casi como una *J* (en reloj), como ocurriría igualmente con las S finales de *Reyes* y de *Magos*, así que no creo que sea una particularidad del sonido de la S antes de la RR.


----------



## Peterdg

José Luis Perales es de Cuenca. Victor Manuel de Asturias, que también está en el norte de España. La cantante de Mocedades (en la grabación que tengo), es Vasca (también bastante en el norte).

Os aseguro que para un oído no nativo, la ese no se puede percibir en estos casos. Aunque sepas que tiene que estar, no la oyes. Y lo raro es que los españoles no se dan cuenta 

Y cuando les traigo los ejemplos, lo admiten y dicen que nunca se habían fijado.

Agró y Pinairun: La gramática que mencioné, dice que en "israel", se pronucia la ese como [flecha abajo], y no sé qué significa


----------



## Agró

Peterdg said:


> Agró y Pinairun: La gramática que mencioné, dice que en "israel", se pronucia la ese como [flecha abajo], y no sé qué significa


Supongo que es lo que dice Navarro Tomás, una r fricativa; su símbolo una r al revés.


----------



## Peón

En el habla rioplatense, principalmente porteña, no creo que pase esto. Sería importante que esuchés el tango Nostalgias

           Desde mi triste soledad veré caer
*las rosas* muertas de mi juventud...


----------



## Peterdg

Peón said:


> En el habla rioplatense, principalmente porteña, no creo que pase esto. Sería importante que esuchés el tango Nostalgias
> 
> Desde mi triste soledad veré caer
> *las rosas* muertas de mi juventud...


¡Hola Peón!

He buscado la canción en youtube y he encontrado dos versiones. Una versión cantada por Charlo, pero de calidad sonora bastante baja, en que, con mucha buena voluntad, sí puedo oír la ese de "las rosas" y otra versión cantada por Andrés Calamaro en que no oigo nada de la ese de "las rosas".

¿?

PD. Me gusta la canción


----------



## miguel89

Agró said:


> T. Navarro Tomás. _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid, 1982:
> 
> "en el grupo _sr_ (_israelitas, los reyes, dos reales_), la _s_ se sonoriza como en los casos precedentes; pero la punta de la lengua, arrastrada por la enérgica articulación de la r̄ siguiente, abandona la forma característica de la estrechez redondeada que la punta de la lengua forma en la _s_, haciendo perder a ésta su timbre sibilante y produciendo propiamente, en vez de la _z_ ordinaria y regular, una ɺ, o sea una r fricativa: iɺr̄aelíta, loɺr̄éyes, doɺ̄r̄eáles; otras veces, en pronunciación relativamente fuerte, la _s_ se pierde por completo, aumentándose a manera de compensación, las vibraciones de la r̄ siguiente."
> 
> En mi zona así ocurre.



Tengo dos preguntas respecto de esta cita:
1) ¿[ɺ] pertenece al AFI? Y si no pertenece, ¿cuál sería su equivalente?
2) Para el que sepa de qué hablo, ¿esta [ɺ] sería la rr correntina? (Para que no quede tan críptico: en la provincia de Corrientes la /r/ se pronuncia de un modo parecido a [ʒ])


En cuanto a lo de la asimilación, evidentemente la s no desaparece, pero no podría asegurar si lo que pronuncio es esta [ɺ] o la s aspirada ante consonante propia de mi dialecto, .


Saludos


----------



## Peón

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola Peón!
> 
> He buscado la canción en youtube y he encontrado dos versiones. Una versión cantada por Charlo, pero de calidad sonora bastante baja, en que, con mucha buena voluntad, sí puedo oír la ese de "las rosas" y otra versión cantada por Andrés Calamaro en que no oigo nada de la ese de "las rosas".
> 
> ¿?
> 
> PD. Me gusta la canción


 
Calamaro (aunque me gusta) no es un buen ejemplo para analizar el habla típica rioplatense.

En el habla porteña justamente la pronunciación de la ese y de la ere es muy exagerada (no ocurre así con la zona norte del país).

Me alegra que te haya gustado el tango. 
Creo que en los tangos podés encontrar muchos ejemplos del tema que planteaste en el hilo.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> He buscado la canción en youtube y he encontrado dos versiones. Una versión cantada por Charlo, pero de calidad sonora bastante baja, en que, con mucha buena voluntad, sí puedo oír la ese de "las rosas" y otra versión cantada por Andrés Calamaro en que no oigo nada de la ese de "las rosas".
> 
> ¿?


Buscá de nuevo en youtube. Hay un video con este título: _Eugenia León y Diego Torres cantan "NOSTALGIAS"._
A los 2:07 minutos Diego Torres (¿canta?) pronuncia "las  rosas muertas..." bien clarito.
Saludos.


----------



## Camilo1964

Si quieres una canción, cantada por una española, en donde entre la *s* de _mis _y la *r* de _recuerdos _hay una distinción perfecta, oye "Entre mis recuerdos" cantada por Luz Casal (gallega, según Wikipedia), donde repite más de una vez: "miro hacia atras y busco entre mi*s r*ecuerdos".

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peterdg said:


> Pues, me gustaría saber si este fenómeno se produce en toda España/América Latina o sólo en algunas regiones (en cuanto a Andalucía, ya estará claro que ocurre allí, y no sólo ante una ere doble).
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
Hasta donde sé, en América Latina, ese _fenómeno_ no se produce.


----------



## El peruano

jajajajaja, muy bien PeterDG, les pegaste justo en el orgullo .....jajajajajaja pues como nativo estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, jamás, pero jamás esta gente va admitir que pronuncia mas y que se come las "eses" finales de las palabras, este fenómeno es muy común entre la gente descuidada al hablar, se le conoce como el "lenguaje marinero", gente que dice "la mar", gente que no habla pausadamente y se manda la caballada sin darse cuenta que no está pronunciando las palabras como se debe y se siente muy seguro de sí.

Juan Jacob Vilalta, en Chile sucede mucho eso....

PeterDG, te recomendaría parar de escuchar músicas pues allí no vas a poder diferenciar la dicción y las eses devoradas, con facilidad ..... para todo y busca discursos, entrevistas, noticieros y verás ....., claro que es un relajo y mayormente sucede con las masas y raramente con gente culta (de cualquier país).


----------



## dexterciyo

Es una ese aspirada, pero no tiene que ver por la erre doble, sino que se produce a final de palabra. Es un fenómeno propio de algunas zonas de España (regiones de Andalucía, Canarias, entre otras) y Latinoamérica.

En tu ejemplo, todas las eses finales sonarían aspiradas, no solo la primera, en estos dialectos.

No se trata de descuido al hablar, como menciona El_peruano, simplemente forma parte del dialecto de estas zonas.


----------



## Peterdg

Camilo1964 said:


> Si quieres una canción, cantada por una española, en donde entre la *s* de _mis _y la *r* de _recuerdos _hay una distinción perfecta, oye "Entre mis recuerdos" cantada por Luz Casal (gallega, según Wikipedia), donde repite más de una vez: "miro hacia atras y busco entre mi*s r*ecuerdos".
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo


Jaja. Tengo la canción en un CD y sí, es verdad, en esta canción se oye bien la ese de "mi*s* recuerdos".



			
				El peruano said:
			
		

> PeterDG, te recomendaría parar de escuchar músicas pues allí no vas a poder diferenciar la dicción y las eses devoradas, con facilidad .....


No sólo se nota en canciones pero las canciones son faciles para citar (porque las tengo en CDs  y la letra está disponible). Con una entrevista, no siempre es posible encontrarla después para utilizarla como ejemplo.



Calambur said:


> Buscá de nuevo en youtube. Hay un video con este título: _Eugenia León y Diego Torres cantan "NOSTALGIAS"._
> A los 2:07 minutos Diego Torres (¿canta?) pronuncia "las rosas muertas..." bien clarito.
> Saludos.


Sí, aquí también se puede oír la ese.



dexterciyo said:


> Es una ese aspirada, pero no tiene que ver por la erre doble, sino que se produce a final de palabra. Es un fenómeno propio de algunas zonas de España (regiones de Andalucía, Canarias, entre otras) y Latinoamérica.
> 
> En tu ejemplo, todas las eses finales sonarían aspiradas, no solo la primera, en estos dialectos.
> 
> No se trata de descuido al hablar, como menciona El_peruano, simplemente forma parte del dialecto de estas zonas.


Entiendo muy bien lo que pasa en el dialecto andaluz. Es verdad que en el dialecto andaluz se aspira toda ese final y tambien las eses delante otras consonantes como en "etoy muy trite" o "depué", pero no tiene nada que ver con un fenómeno general (¿?) que también ocurre en otras zonas que no aspiran estas eses.


----------



## didakticos

Peterdg said:


> Hace muchos años, una profesora (belga) nos dijo que delante una ere doble, la ese no se pronuncia en español.



Creo personalmente que esa afirmación es de una temeridad increíble, viniendo de un hablante no nativo. La lingüística no es mi fuerte y creo que *sí* hay una ligera variante, pero de ahí a decir que *NO* se pronuncia hay una gran diferencia. ¿Estaría hablando *SOLO* del español de España?


----------



## Peterdg

> ¿Estaría hablando *SOLO* del español de España?


No lo sé. Por esto he abierto este hilo.


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> ...una profesora (belga) nos dijo que delante una ere doble, la ese no se pronuncia en español. Cuando lo discuto con mis profesores de los últimos años, que todos tienen el español como su lengua materna, no se dan cuenta del fenómeno.
> [...]
> Pues, me gustaría saber si este fenómeno se produce en toda España/América Latina o sólo en algunas regiones...





Peterdg said:


> Os aseguro que para un oído no nativo, la ese no se puede percibir en estos casos. Aunque sepas que tiene que estar, no la oyes. Y lo raro es que los españoles no se dan cuenta


Hola, *Peterdg*:
Esto se está complicando y ya no sé si entiendo lo que preguntás.
Cuando decís que "la ese no se pronuncia en español" en determinados casos ¿querés decir que no suena como la [s] de /señor/ o de /sésamo/?
Fijate acá, en las fricativas.
¿Es esa la cuestión?
Si es así, una de las claves está en el _post_ de *Agró* (#5). Sólo la oirás sonar así [s] si el sonido siguiente no hace que se modifique el punto de articulación. Sin pensarlo mucho, me atrevería decir que eso sólo se produce cuando el sonido siguiente es una vocal.


----------



## Neretva

El peruano said:


> PeterDG, te recomendaría parar de escuchar músicas pues allí no vas a poder diferenciar la dicción y las eses devoradas, con facilidad ..... para todo y busca discursos, entrevistas, noticieros y verás ....., claro que es un relajo y mayormente sucede con las masas y raramente con gente culta(de cualquier país).


 
Exceptuando Andalucía, Extremadura y las Canarias (y gentes más incultas de otras partes del país), en España se pronuncia siempre la S, otra cosa es la intensidad de la pronunciación, que dependiendo de las circunstancias varía.


----------



## Peón

El peruano said:


> jajajajaja, muy bien PeterDG, les pegaste justo en el orgullo .....jajajajajaja pues como nativo estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, jamás, pero jamás esta gente va admitir que pronuncia mas y que se come las "eses" finales de las palabras, este fenómeno es muy común entre la gente descuidada al hablar, se le conoce como el "lenguaje marinero", gente que dice "la mar", gente que no habla pausadamente y se manda la caballada sin darse cuenta que no está pronunciando las palabras como se debe y se siente muy seguro de sí.


 
¿De qué o de quién estás hablando El peruano? 
Por lo que leí en el hilo nadie está orgulloso ni avergonzado de nada. Solo estamos contestando la consulta efectuada por el forista y las distintas modalidades de cada zona. 
Tampoco estamos burlándonos de la gente de "lenguaje marinero", sea lo que sea que eso signifique, ni de aquellos que "se comen" las eses ni de los que las pronuncian exageradamente. 
Sólo estamos tratando de contar nuestras experiencias, usos y costumbre de nuestro bendito idioma, hablado en tan extensos territorios. 

(Por lo que sé, los caballos no hablan, ni con ni sin eses. Y tampoco escriben, creo).


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> (Por lo que sé, los caballos no hablan, ni con ni sin eses. Y tampoco escriben, creo).


¡Menos mal! Mirá si pudieran hacerlo y opinaran acerca de los humanos.


----------



## Peterdg

Calambur said:


> Hola, *Peterdg*:
> Esto se está complicando y ya no sé si entiendo lo que preguntás.
> Cuando decís que "la ese no se pronuncia en español" en determinados casos ¿querés decir que no suena como la  de /señor/ o de /sésamo/?
> Fijate acá, en las fricativas.
> ¿Es esa la cuestión?
> Si es así, una de las claves está en el _post_ de *Agró* (#5). Sólo la oirás sonar así  si el sonido siguiente no hace que se modifique el punto de articulación. Sin pensarlo mucho, me atrevería decir que eso sólo se produce cuando el sonido siguiente es una vocal.



Yo estoy hablando de que para mi oído, la ese desaparece, como si simplemente no estuviera. Si en youtube buscas _Victor Manuel quiero abrazarte tanto_ y escoges la segunda entrada (la primera es de muy baja calidad) alrededor del segundo 23, puedes oír "vente conmigo al huerto que están la[s] rosas" Yo no oigo nada de ese en "las".


----------



## didakticos

didakticos said:


> Creo personalmente que esa afirmación es de una temeridad increíble, viniendo de un hablante no nativo. La lingüística no es mi fuerte y creo que *sí* hay una ligera variante, pero de ahí a decir que *NO* se pronuncia hay una gran diferencia. ¿Estaría hablando *SOLO* del español de España?


Perdón por citarme a mí mismo, pero ahora no estoy tan seguro tampoco, al igual que Calambur y quiero disculparme. Como no tengo ningún hablante del español a la mano, empecé a repetirme a mí mismo los plurales de sustantivos que comienzan con erre (como_ rosa_) y *SI* escuchaba mi *S* al final del artículo (_la*s*_), pero ahorita que estaba hablando con mi madre por teléfono y le pedí que lo hiciera, pues la verdad es que sí: no escuché la S final del artículo por ningún lado. Pero tengo oído de artillero y no sé si es que se pierde totalmente o se convierte en otro sonido. De lo que SI estoy seguro es que pronunciamos la *S* de_ I*s*rael_.


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> puedes oír "vente conmigo al huerto que están la[s] rosas" Yo no oigo nada de ese en "las".


Tampoco yo oigo la  allí. Pero, ya sabemos, algunos cantantes tienen mejor dicción que otros.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los grupos /sr/ en interior de palabra en español no son muy numerosos. En su pronunciación lo normal es que la /s/ tienda a desaparecer, pro lo que se puede dar varias realizaciones que reflejan el proceso: Israel > [izrael] [iɹrael] [ihrael] [i:rael]. La pronunciación *[israel] se considera una ultracorrección.
En fonética sintáctica tambien se dan todas las variedades.
Las varias realizaciones tienen una extensión diatópica (geográfica) y diastrática (por niveles de ajuste a la normativa), pudiéndose dar varias combinaciones entre las dos distribuciones, la horizontal o diatópica y la vertical o diatrópica.
Otro asunto sería las varias representanciones fonéticas de ese alófono de /s/ que vacila entre [z]/[ɹ], según los autores y los métodos de transcripción fonética (Navarro Tomás, Quilis, AFI, SAMPA).


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> La pronunciación *[israel] se considera una ultracorrección.


 
¡Pues sí que la hemos hecho buena! ¿Ahora qué hago yo? ¿Aprender, a mis años, a comerme la ese_?_


----------



## Peón

XiaoRoel said:


> .... La pronunciación *[israel] se considera una ultracorrección........


 
En Buenos Aires se puede escuchar a muchos integrantes de la colectividad judía (numerosa y muy importante aquí) pronunciar la ese y la ere de Israel, como si fuesen palabras separadas. Además la ere es pronunciada con un sonido diferente, no usual en español. No sé nada de fonética y o sé cómo explicarlo o graficarlo. Quizás otros foristas (porteños o no) que conozcan la pronunciación puedan hacerlo.

Saludos

Agrego algo que también puede ser opinable: también e Buenos Aires, la exageración de las eses en el final de las palabras puede ser considerado una pronunciación vulgar?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La /s/ de la que hablo como *ultracorrección* es la _[s] normal_ fricativa _lingualveolar sorda_ que se pronuncia así siempre que no vaya ante consonante sorda, como en _sacristán_ [*s*akristán], no de sus alófonos [z] fricativa linguoalveolar sonorizada o [ɹ] fricativa alveolar sonora, que también son formas de /s/ en la pronunciación _los rollos_ [lozróλ/yos] o [loɹróλ/yos].


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> La /s/ de la que hablo como *ultracorrección* es la _[s] normal_ fricativa _lingualveolar sorda_ que se pronuncia así siempre que no vaya ante consonante sorda, como en _sacristán_ [*s*akristán], no de sus alófonos [z] fricativa linguoalveolar sonorizada o [ɹ] fricativa alveolar sonora, que también son formas de /s/ en la pronunciación _los rollos_ [lozróλ/yos] o [loɹróλ/yos].


 
Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Agrego algo que también puede ser opinable: también en Buenos Aires, la exageración de las eses en el final de las palabras puede ser considerado una pronunciación vulgar?


También yo creo que se entiende como pronunciación vulgar, /¿viste*ss*?/.
Y no solamente las eses finales; también cuando van en medio de palabras, como en /mo*s*ca/, si se remarca el sonido suele sentirse -y considerarse- como pronunciación vulgar (por mi barrio, digo).


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> También yo creo que se entiende como pronunciación vulgar, /¿viste*ss*?/.
> Y no solamente las eses finales; también cuando van en medio de palabras, como en /mo*s*ca/, si se remarca el sonido suele sentirse -y considerarse- como pronunciación vulgar (por mi barrio, digo).


 
Sí, pero en "_vistess_", "fuistes", etc, se me hace que la ese (exagerada o no) se considera incorrecta, además de vulgar.
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Sí, pero en "_vistess_", "fuistes", etc, se me hace que la ese (exagerada o no) se considera incorrecta, además de vulgar.


Sí. El ejemplo "/¿viste*ss*?/" iba en tren de broma, pero estoy de acuerdo en que remarcar la *s* final se considera vulgar.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Sí. El ejemplo "/¿viste*ss*?/" iba en tren de broma, pero estoy de acuerdo en que remarcar la *s* final se considera vulgar.


 
Claro, Calambur, ahora lo entiendo! _Sory_, (la ere de este _so*r*y_ es la que estaba buscando en la pronunciación de isss-*r*ael a que hacía mención antes!), no es que no tenga sentido del humor, es que no tengo, siquiera, imaginación.


----------



## Froscas

La /s/ se pronuncia siempre, venga detrás una r fuerte o una eñe. No hay absolutamente ninguna razón para que alguien se coma la /s/ antes de la erre fuerte y no lo haga antes de una vocal, mas que su particular manera de pronunciar. Yo soy extremeño y en mi pueblo nadie pronuncia esas eses, pero es una manera particular de hablar, "israel" se pronuncia con la ese bien marcada, y el que no lo haga así es porque tiene una manera particular de pronunciar, no porque haya ninguna norma. A ver si ahora vamos a convertir en norma la excepción local. Si alguien en España dice /irael/ la gente se le quedaría mirando porque no sabría de qué está hablando.

Y "vistes" no es vulgar, es sencillamente incorrecto.


----------



## Peterdg

Otro ejemplo, ahora no de una canción. Me ha costado un poco encontrarlo. Internet es grande y sería un poco difícil (y larga tarea) empezar a escuchar cualquier fragmento y esperar que vayas a encontrar algo al respecto.

Entonces, he buscado un video de "Los Reyes Magos" y he encontrado un reportaje en elmundo.es. Si buscas en google: _los reyes magos el mundo 2009/01/05_ aparece un video que se llama "Los Reyes Magos ya están aquí". Si pinchas la imagen, después de aguantar una publicidad para un coche, puedes ver el reportaje (bastante corto).

En el último cuarto del reportaje, la periodista dice "Lo[s] Reyes Magos han cruzado las montañas ...". No pronuncia la ese de "Los", por lo menos no para mi oído y a mi me parece que por el resto tiene una pronunciación bastante refinada.

En el principio del reportaje también hay un señor que lo pronuncia sin la ese, pero hay bastante ruido de fondo.


----------



## Peón

Froscas said:


> Y "vistes" no es vulgar, es sencillamente incorrecto.


 
Eso ya se fue dicho por Calmbur, Froscas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimado Froscas, la pronunciación de los sonidos en la cadena hablada cumplen un axioma: sonidos contiguos se afectan mutuamente. Unido eso a la conformación física de los órganos articulatorios que tienen sus limitaciones a la hora de encadenar sonidos y a la tendencia al menor esfuerzo articulatorio producen estos _alófonos_, que _no fonemas_: el fonema /S/ puede ser realizado en español como [s], [z], [ɹ], , [ø] (este último alófono cero, alarga la vocal precedente por alargamiento compensatorio).
Como dije en un anterior comentario, la pronunciación del grupo /sr/ va por barrios, es decir, por variedades diatópicas y diastráticas de la lengua.
En cuanto a vistes, te remito a lo que escribí ayer en un hilo sobre fuistes y la -s de la 2ª sg. del perfecto. Es un solecismo, pero viejo como el latín y con sus razones lingüísticas. Los hechos de lengua que no se atienen a lo aceptado, a lo normativo, también existen y siguen los principios estructurales de las lenguas.


----------



## Froscas

XiaoRoel said:


> Estimado Froscas, la pronunciación de los sonidos en la cadena hablada cumplen un axioma: sonidos contiguos se afectan mutuamente. Unido eso a la conformación física de los órganos articulatorios que tienen sus limitaciones a la hora de encadenar sonidos y a la tendencia al menor esfuerzo articulatorio producen estos _alófonos_, que _no fonemas_: el fonema /S/ puede ser realizado en español como [s], [z], [ɹ], , [ø] (este último alófono cero, alarga la vocal precedente por alargamiento compensatorio).
> Como dije en un anterior comentario, la pronunciación del grupo /sr/ va por barrios, es decir, por variedades diatópicas y diastráticas de la lengua.
> En cuanto a vistes, te remito a lo que escribí ayer en un hilo sobre fuistes y la -s de la 2ª sg. del perfecto. Es un solecismo, pero viejo como el latín y con sus razones lingüísticas. Los hechos de lengua que no se atienen a lo aceptado, a lo normativo, también existen y siguen los principios estructurales de las lenguas.




Si ya se ha comentado, lamento la reiteración, yo sólo quería llamar la atención sobre el hecho de que las palabras "fuistes" y "vistes" no existen, así que no entiendo qué interés tiene discutir sobre la pronunciación de palabras inexistentes.

Y yo pronuncio la /s/ igual en "Isabel" que en "Israel", si es cosa sólo mía espero que al menos sirva como ejemplo, es posible que haya un matiz entre una palabra y otra, pero, o mucho me equivoco, o no hay ningún motivo para ELIMINAR POR COMPLETO la pronunciación de esa "s".


----------



## mirx

Froscas said:


> Y yo pronuncio la /s/ igual en "Isabel" que en "Israel", si es cosa sólo mía espero que al menos sirva como ejemplo, es posible que haya un matiz entre una palabra y otra, pero, o mucho me equivoco, o no hay ningún motivo para ELIMINAR POR COMPLETO la pronunciación de esa "s".


 
Pues esto no te lo creo, a menos que hicieras pausas interminables entre las sílabas, la verdad es que no veo cómo. Como ya han dicho, los puntos de articulación de S antes de vocal son diferentes a los de la R.

En mi particular caso las s siempre son pronunciadas, pero antes de r van muy arrastradas casi, casi un _Izdrael_.


----------



## Neretva

Froscas said:


> Si ya se ha comentado, lamento la reiteración, yo sólo quería llamar la atención sobre el hecho de que las palabras "fuistes" y "vistes" no existen, así que no entiendo qué interés tiene discutir sobre la pronunciación de palabras inexistentes.
> 
> Y yo pronuncio la /s/ igual en "Isabel" que en "Israel", si es cosa sólo mía espero que al menos sirva como ejemplo, es posible que haya un matiz entre una palabra y otra, pero, o mucho me equivoco, o no hay ningún motivo para ELIMINAR POR COMPLETO la pronunciación de esa "s".


 

Yo también las pronuncio, y creo, por lo que yo sé, que hay que pronunciarlas. Otra cosa es que haya gente que no lo haga. Yo hablando muy deprisa y en mi casa o con mis amigos tampoco la digo muy clara cuando va a final de palabra, y digo las palabas en -ao ( estoy cansao, estoy levantao(m.) estoy levantá (f.)...) Pero eso no significa que sea lo correcto.

Israel, Isabel, Ismael,Isaac, Agnes, Sri Lanka, dos rosas (no: do rosas)... estos son algunos ejemplos


----------



## Peterdg

Froscas said:


> o mucho me equivoco, o no hay ningún motivo para ELIMINAR POR COMPLETO la pronunciación de esa "s".


No es porque no haya motivo que no ocurra. Véase también la aportación de didaktikos (#26) y los ejemplos que puse.

No digo que sea incorrecto pronunciar la ese delante de una ere doble; sólo observo que la omisión ocurre, incluso el el habla cuidada.

EDIT: añadido la omisión en la frase anterior.

lo que quiero decir es:

No tengo ningún juicio con respecto al pronunciar esta "s" ni a la omisión. Sólo observo que la omisión ocurre.


----------



## caniho

Neretva said:


> Exceptuando Andalucía, Extremadura y las Canarias (y gentes más incultas de otras partes del país), en España se pronuncia siempre la S, otra cosa es la intensidad de la pronunciación, que dependiendo de las circunstancias varía.



y Murcia, y La Mancha, y Madrid, la mitad del pais en cuanto de descuidas. De hecho el que la s siempre se pronuncie en cualquier tipo de registro del habla es un rasgo bastante norteño.


----------



## Peterdg

caniho said:


> y Murcia, y La Mancha, y Madrid, la mitad del pais en cuanto de descuidas. De hecho el que la s siempre se pronuncie en cualquier tipo de registro del habla es un rasgo bastante norteño.


Victor Manuel es asturiano (que está en el Norte de España), pues tengo que concluir que la asimilación de la "s" delante de la "r" doble, también se produce en el norte del país.

Ya mencioné la canción "Quiero abrazarte tanto" con "que están la[s] rosas". También puedes escuchar la canción "Quien puso más", la primera frase: "Entre lo[s] restos del naufragio ..." y es una canción muy tranquila, pues no se pierde la "s" a causa del compás.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Me parece que lo que pasa es que en nuestra mente están claramente definidos los sonidos de lo que decimos sin embargo la lengua no responde lo suficientemente rápido para discrimnar perfectamente ambos sonidos (s y rr) cuando los decimos juntos ya que es un poco complicado para la lengua hacer la transición del sonido de la s al de la rr y tendemos a suavizar el de la s.  

Para un hablante nativo puede pasar inadvertido el hecho de que la s se pronuncia imperceptiblemente pero quizá no sea así para un extranjero.

Yo siempre creí que las pronunciaba ambas claramente pero entre más ejemplos encuentro me doy cuenta de que en esta combinación de letras tiendo a pronunciar la s algo diferente a lo habitual en otras combinaciones.


----------



## El peruano

XiaoRoel, entonces :
"sonidos contiguos se afectan mutuamente. Unido eso a la conformación física de los órganos articulatorios que tienen sus limitaciones a la hora de encadenar sonidos y a la tendencia al menor esfuerzo articulatorio producen estos _alófonos_, que _no fonemas_: el fonema /S/ puede ser realizado en español como [s], [z], [ɹ], , [ø] (este último alófono cero, alarga la vocal precedente por alargamiento compensatorio)."
Si hacemos un esfuerzo la "S" no se escapa. a veces, después de correr me di cuenta que aspiro las eses, y sucede muy seguido. Ahora, hay lugares dónde se habla naturalmente de esta manera, Chile, algunos países caribeños y parte de España.
¿qué me dices?


----------



## jmx

Camilo1964 said:


> Si quieres una canción, cantada por una española, en donde entre la *s* de _mis _y la *r* de _recuerdos _hay una distinción perfecta, oye "Entre mis recuerdos" cantada por Luz Casal (gallega, según Wikipedia), donde repite más de una vez: "miro hacia atras y busco entre mi*s r*ecuerdos".


Este ejemplo me parece especialmente significativo. Luz Casal, asturiana de familia gallega, en las entrevistas habla en un dialecto que no tiene absolutamente nada ni de gallego ni de asturiano, y que yo llamaría "dialecto genérico meridional peninsular", el dialecto de las clases obreras en España y el que se va imponiendo a todos los demás. En este dialecto la aspiración de eses es sistemática, o casi. Todo esto para decir que cómo pronuncia una persona al cantar, o al leer un discurso, tiene muy poco que ver con cómo habla en su vida diaria.

La caída de la 's' antes de sonido 'r' es posiblemente la primera manifestación de que un hablante de dialecto "no aspirante" (minoritario en España) se va pasando a uno "aspirante", y por ello en España queda poca gente que pronuncie una 's' (de cualquier tipo) ante 'r'; además, cuando se pronuncia suele ser un sonido poco perceptible con lo que aún aumenta la sensación de que no se pronuncia nunca.


----------



## mirx

Peterdg. Mira este hilo, más o menos del post 6 en adelante. Alguien hace 4 años preguntó lo mismo que tú y también allí mismo le dieron la respuesta.


----------



## Peterdg

mirx said:


> Peterdg. Mira este hilo, más o menos del post 6 en adelante. Alguien hace 4 años preguntó lo mismo que tú y también allí mismo le dieron la respuesta.


 Gracias. Muy interesante. Antes de abrir este hilo, también busqué si existía algo, pero no lo había encontrado. ¿Cómo lo encontraste?


----------



## Guiperion

Soy Argentino y vivo en Barcelona hace 14 años. Confirmo que, según mi observación,  sólo los hispanoparlantes españoles no pronuncian en general la s delante de la r, o bien lo hacen tan suavemente que no se percibe. Por ejemplo: "Israel "suena "Irael", "Los Reyes" suena como "Lo Reyes" y es bastante evidente que no se dan cuenta aunque es notable sobre todo en los locutores de las noticias de radio y televisión. 
También he oído regionalismos como "Ijrael" (el político José Bono habla así por ejemplo).


----------



## duvija

Para miguel89: No, la erre esa de la que estamos hablando no es la de Coyientes, Entre Yíos y ... Paraná... Esa es 'rehilada'. También existe en checo.

Iba a apoyar el mensaje #7 de Peterdg. Entre que normalmente aspiramos las 's' de fin de sílaba, y que la 'rr' da un trabajo bárbaro articular, es normal que un no nativo crea que esas 's' no existen del todo, y que un nativo crea que de ningún modo nos las tragamos. Cada uno oye lo que su idioma nativo sugiere.

Pero... si hacen un ... (ta, voy a decirlo) espectrograma, van a ver que hay una cierta zona de aire soplado, que es precisamente ese poco de ''s" que nos queda. Ojo, muy distinto según la región. En México esa [s] no desaparece y en Argentina chifla mucho más que en Uruguay. En el Caribe, bueno, no encuentro ejemplo para revisar, pero seguro que casi ni queda ...


----------



## Realice

Peterdg said:


> Peón said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sería importante que esuchés el tango Nostalgias
> 
> Desde mi triste soledad veré caer
> *las rosas* muertas de mi juventud...
> 
> 
> 
> He buscado la canción en youtube y he encontrado dos versiones. Una versión cantada por Charlo, pero de calidad sonora bastante baja, en que, con mucha buena voluntad, sí puedo oír la ese de "las rosas" y otra versión cantada por Andrés Calamaro en que no oigo nada de la ese de "las rosas".
Click to expand...

Peter, si quieres oír una *s* como un camión en ese lugar, entra en Spotify y escucha la versión de _Nostalgias_ que hace Rocío Dúrcal.

(¿Será posible que me tengáis a estas horas escuchando a Rocío Dúrcal? )

A la pregunta: yo la pronuncio poco o la atenúo mucho, como mínimo... aunque nunca me había dado cuenta hasta hoy. Debo ser española muy típica.


----------



## Ushuaia

Peterdg said:


> He buscado la canción en youtube y he encontrado dos versiones. Una versión cantada por Charlo, pero de calidad sonora bastante baja, en que, con mucha buena voluntad, sí puedo oír la ese de "las rosas" y otra versión cantada por Andrés Calamaro en que no oigo nada de la ese de "las rosas".



Yo la oigo en ambos cantantes (ejemplares de castellano rioplatense diverso, pero _rioplatensísimos_ los dos). Concuerdo en que la ese no suena igual que si dijéramos "las" sin más, pero que está, está. De hecho, me leí todo el hilo repitiendo cada tanto "las rosas" y nunca me la trago: cambia muchísimo, pero la pronuncio. 
Entiendo que puede ser difícil de percibir para un angloparlante, porque dicho muy en criollo es un soplido cortito metido entre la a y la ere... pero está.


----------



## Pixidio

Bueno, sin saber nada de fonética, voy a dar mi opinión: 
Cuando yo hablo escupiendo palabras, las /s/ seguida de /rr/ finales no me las como, pero tampoco es una sibilante pura como /s/ aislada. Es un /s/ más suave, como un soplo al final de la palabra que casi no se oye.
Israel hable rápido o no, siempre marco la diferencia entre los sonidos. No he prestado atención a cómo pronuncian Israel. Y a la /s/ la pronuncio como debe ser una /s/. 
La /s/ antes de /rr/ está atenuadísima, pero está. 
Por ahí alguien dijo que cada uno escucha lo que su lengua materna sugiere... Es muy cierto. A veces pienso que los ingleses nativos pronuncian mal el inglés. Pero en cambio jamás me había planteado la desaparición total de la /s/ en esas situaciones.


----------



## Peón

Guiperion said:


> Soy Argentino y vivo en Barcelona hace 14 años. Confirmo que, según mi observación, sólo los hispanoparlantes españoles no pronuncian en general la s delante de la r, o bien lo hacen tan suavemente que no se percibe. Por ejemplo: "Israel "suena "Irael", "Los Reyes" suena como "Lo Reyes" y es bastante evidente que no se dan cuenta aunque es notable sobre todo en los locutores de las noticias de radio y televisión.
> También he oído regionalismos como "Ijrael" (el político José Bono habla así por ejemplo).


 

Bueno, en las zonas *no* rioplatense de la Argentina, principalmente en el noroeste (mitad de Córdoba para arriba), las eses finales prácticamente no se pronuncian. Es muy común escuchar "*Lo Reye Mago*", "*lo dedo de lo(s) pie*" y lindezas similares. 
Esto está cambiando algo debido a la influencia de los grandes medios de comunicación nacionales que tienen su centro en Buenos Aires. También, cuanto más culto es el hablante del norte argentino, más tiende a imitar la pronunciación porteña (mucho más prestigiosa), por lo que se obliga a pronunciar las eses (aunque mucha veces la cosa no sale).
Ultimamemente, estoy notando una gran disminución de la pronunciación de las eses finales en Buenos Aires, principlamente en periodistas que tiene origen provinciano. Algunos hacen de esto una bandera: eschuchar a la conductora radial Maju Lozano como típico ejemplo de "*lo dedo de lo pie"*.

La pronunciación de *Ijrael *en vez de Israel, en los hablantes jóvenes de la Argentina, en general es una toma de posición política o ideológica (el tema excede el hilo).

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

Hay que recordar que la ese castellana y del norte de España es diferente de la ese del resto del resto de sitios (salvo algunos lugares en Colombia).

 Yo creo que efectivamente no pronuncio la ese en "los reyes" o queda reducida a un mero gesto de la lengua, no lo tengo muy claro. Creo que algo hay distinto a lo que ocurre cuando digo "lo real", casi como una especie de aspiración o quizá un alargamiento de la erre en el caso de "los reyes". Sin embargo, soy perfectamente capaz de pronunciar la ese. Es solo que en el discurso natural desaparece.

 He escuchado el tango argentino que mencionabais y creo que ahí efectivamente no se pronuncia la ese, por lo menos no suena la misma ese que utilizan en otros lugares de la canción. No me sorprende, porque a mis oídos los rioplatenses aspiran las eses finales de sílaba ante ciertas consonantes, aunque en otros hilos algunos de ellos me dicen que eso no es así.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Neretva said:


> Exceptuando Andalucía, Extremadura y las Canarias (y gentes más incultas de otras partes del país), en España se pronuncia siempre la S, otra cosa es la intensidad de la pronunciación, que dependiendo de las circunstancias varía.


 

No soy andaluz ni extremeño ni canario y tampoco me considero especialmente inculto y aunque no lo había pensado nunca, creo que a no ser que me empeñe, no pronuncio la s delante de r. Me parece que lo que hago es algo así como alargar la vocal o aspirar la s.

Laaa rosas o lah rosas.


----------

